# Venison Sausage



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 13, 2022)

A friend of mine gave me some venison sausage links and I knew what I wanted to do with them...












Fired up a kettle with some lump and added a couple of splits of cherry....






Good sear and the color I like...






On a Pepperidge Farms Hawaiian top split roll with sauted peppers, onions, and mushrooms. Stone ground mustard only. Browned some burger and made some hotdog chili and French fries for chili/cheese fries on the side along with watermelon. Time to eat...






I did not know what to expect because I didn't know how the sausage was seasoned, but I was pleasantly surprised. It was very good with a great pepper taste and those who were here really loved the flavor. I have a couple more packs and can get more as he's a farmer with a depredation permit and they always have venison available, but most is processed and donated to Hunters For The Hungry...


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 13, 2022)

Looks good !


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2022)

Nicely done !


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 13, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks good !





Winterrider said:


> Nicely done !


Thank you both!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 13, 2022)

Heck yeah Charles that looks delicious. Not a single thing I don't love about that plate


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2022)

Those sausages look mighty tasty to me. Nicely done Charles.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 13, 2022)

Looks fantastic from here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 13, 2022)

Looks delicious! I'd gladly sit down for a plateful of that!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 13, 2022)

Man Charles, those sausages look great. The whole plate though...right up my alley!! You couldn't pull me away from the table if I was looking at that meal.

Robert


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 14, 2022)

I love the color on those.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 14, 2022)

They look awesome! Great job! We have venison sausage all the time from my family in Iowa, we love it! Very tasty.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 14, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Charles that looks delicious. Not a single thing I don't love about that plate


Thanks Jake, you'd be welcome to a plate anytime...


gmc2003 said:


> Those sausages look mighty tasty to me. Nicely done Charles.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you, Chris. I appreciate the compliments...


SmokinEdge said:


> Looks fantastic from here.


Well thank you, sir...


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! I'd gladly sit down for a plateful of that!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, you can come sit at my table anytime...


tx smoker said:


> Man Charles, those sausages look great. The whole plate though...right up my alley!! You couldn't pull me away from the table if I was looking at that meal.
> 
> Robert


Thank you, Robert. I have ground my own venison sausage in the past, but I had no idea about how this was seasoned so we were guinea pigs. We were all very happy with it and I've already told him I'd take some more...


Sven Svensson said:


> I love the color on those.


Sven, most of us around here love our sausages and hotdogs on the very brown side, but my wife not so much. She always picks the least charred...


bauchjw said:


> They look awesome! Great job! We have venison sausage all the time from my family in Iowa, we love it! Very tasty.


Thanks, Jed. Back when hunting was as much of an addiction as fishing is now, I always had plenty. Now I have to "utilize my resources" to get some...


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 14, 2022)

GS, Yes Sir, looks delicious!


----------

